# 2003 trails west avenger



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I might go buy one but we think the lady might be an airhead. She said the trailer is extra tall and wide for drafts and we need that! But, she said the interior is 8' tall and then we were excited but we haven't found a trailer made by trails west called the avenger. If you have one or know someone who has one please tell me how you like it. Also please let me know if you think the thing really is 8 feet tall.
Thanks in advance!
Megan


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Not on the Trail West website, but if you google trail west avenger there are a lot of them for sale on various sites, so maybe it's just not made anymore. I didn't click on the sale ad links, but you could google it and see, maybe some of the ads will have the specs to compare to what that lady said.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

They call it something else now.... We have an Avenger, not sure of the year but guessing around that age. My biggest complaint about it is the tack door is not wide enough on ours to easily maneuver a heavy western saddle. Avenger was brought out as a very competitively priced trailer - not many bells or whistles, but we have found it to be very serviceable and pulls great. We paid just under 5K brand new. I don't know about the draft size though... Maybe with out the dividers, I think the slots may be too small for drafts. Also about being 8' inside - not on mine, however overall height would be around 8'.

I see you are in CA, look up TrailerMart in Bakersfield... they carry many brands including Trails West - new and used. We have purchased Trails West trailers from them, they always have the best prices and are worth the drive....ask for Justin, he can give you exact specifications.

Good Luck!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

She lied. It was only 7 feet tall. she is so stupid! she measured from the ground and when I asked her how she measured she said she measured from the floor or the trailer to the roof of the trailer. Never mind we aren't getting it.


----------

